# Rơ le áp suất nước



## toaneriko (21/11/21)

*
Rơ le áp suất *là thiết bị có khả năng phát hiện sự thay đổi áp suất, và mở hoặc đóng một công tắc điện ở một mức độ xác định trước.

-*Công tắc áp suất, công tắc áp lực* là dụng cụ chuyển đổi các tín hiệu áp suất hoặc hiệu áp suất thành ra sự đóng ngắt (ON/OFF) của mạch điện. Phụ thuộc vào số lượng các phần tử cảm biến nhận tín hiệu có thể phân ra công tắc áp suất đơn hoặc kép.

*Khái niệm, vai trò rơ le áp suất nước.*

_*-Rơ le áp suất nước*_(công tắc áp suất) là thiết bị dùng để chuyển đổi tín hiệu áp suất hoặc hiệu chỉnh áp suất, áp lực thành ra sự đồng ngắt On/Off của mạch điện.

-*Rơle áp suất nước* là thiết bị quan trọng được lắp đặt trong hệ thống đường ống với vai trò bảo vệ hệ thống bơm giúp hoạt động bình thường, tránh các hiện tượng quá tải gây cháy , nổ bơm.

*+, Cấu tạo rơ le áp suất nước:*






*Cấu tạo công tắc áp suất *

+, *Relay áp suất *gồm các bộ phận sau:



-Vít đặt áp suất thấp LP.

-Vít đặt vi sai LP.

-tay đòn chính. 

-Lò xo chính.

-Lò xo vi sai.

-Hộp xếp dãn nở.

-Đầu nối áp suất thấp.

-Tiếp điểm.

-Vít đấu dây điện.

-Vít nối đất.

-Lối đưa dây điện vào.

-Cơ cấu lật để đóng mở tiếp điểm dứt khoát.

-Tấm khóa, Tay đòn.

-Vấu đỡ.

-Nút reset.

-Vít đặt áp suất cao HP.

-Đầu nối áp suất cao.


*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*Tham khảo các loại_* công tắc áp suấ*_t giá rẻ

*Phân loại rơ le áp suất nước.*

-Dựa vào cấu tạo, rơ le chia làm 2 loại: rơ le áp suất đơn và rơ re áp suất kép.


-Dựa vào nhãn hiệu, xuất xứ, relay áp suất nước chia làm một số loại sau:


+Rơ le áp suất nước danfoss: Kp1, Kp2, Kp 15, Kp35, kp36…


+Rơle áp suất nước Autosigma: Xuất xứ Hàn Quốc

+Rơ le áp suất nước Potter: Ps 10-2, Ps 40, Ps 10-1A… Xuất xứ Mỹ

+Rơle áp suất Omron,Saginomiya : Xuất xứ Nhật Bản

*Nguyên lý làm việc relay, công tắc, rơ le áp suất nước.*


*Mua rơ le áp suất nước tại Eriko.*

-Với nhiều năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cung cấp các loại_* công tắc áp suấ*_*t*,_*cảm biến áp suất*_,_*rơ le áp suất nước*_, các thiết bị sản phẩm cơ điện lạnh.*Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko *tự hào mang tới cho quý khách hàng các sản phẩm uy tín, chất lượng được quý khách hàng tin tưởng và chọn lựa. Khi mua sản phẩm của chúng tôi quý khách hàng được đảm bảo:

-Nhập khẩu chính hãng trên dây truyền hiện đại.

-Hàng sẵn kho, số lượng đảm bảo cung cấp nhanh nhất khi quý khách hàng đặt mua.

-Các sản phẩm luôn đầy đủ chứng từ kiểm định CO-CQ, mang tới niềm tin nơi khách hàng.

-Chế độ bảo hành 12 tháng uy tín.

-Chiết khấu các đại lý, dự án mua số lượng sản phẩm nhiều.

-Tư vấn, hỗ trợ lắp đặt 24h.

-Giao hàng miễn phí khu vực 20km quanh Hà Nội, hỗ trợ vận chuyển giao hàng toàn quốc.

Để được tư vấn, báo giá, mua các sản phẩm rơ le, công tắc áp suất. Qúy khách hàng hãy liên hệ ngay tới:

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:0968954296 | MST: 0968954296 | Email: sale06.eriko@gmail.com*

*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

